# tyre inflation



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

just a quick question, I checked my tyre pressures this morning when the tyres were stone cold, they were generally 2/5psi out, the van has nt moved for a month, do I inflate to correct pressures 55 and 65 psi cold or run them till warm first as the pressures go up when warm, ive only checked my tyres when blistering temps (as lived in canaries )don't want to over inflate. :?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

All tyre pressures are quoted COLD so yes you inflate them when cold.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

+1, check when cold. The pressures will vary when you measure them in winter and say in the summer.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks guys , never had to inflate them when cold !!! lol will get on to it today, once again thankyou.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Topped up my tyres at a service station the other day - had to pay £1 to use the airline - that's inflation for you !


----------

